# Is training necessary?



## wolfy319 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a cockatiel named Cthulu that I got back in November 2014. Since then, I have trained him a few tricks (only like 2 or 3). I was wondering, however, if training for cockatiels is necessary, or if they can just be kept as a companion pet. I spend more than a few hours with him out of his cage every day, and even more while he's in his cage in my room. We've completely bonded, but I just don't feel the need to train him to do little tricks on command.
:grey tiel:


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I got my cockatiel Rocko in December 2014 and I tamed him and now hes my little buddy he goes everywhere with me yesterday we went to iceland and he was sitting on the shopping cart lol as long as your bird is tame he can just be your little companion I have trained Rocko to wave and im trying to teach him to fly to me on command and sing the Andy griffith theme song but Tricks are not necessary they are just fun to teach and a good way to bond.


----------

